# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zbulimet arkeologjike në Dardanë (Kosove)

## GL_Branch



----------


## GL_Branch

Per informim Dardana (ish-Kamenica) gjendet ne pjesen lindore te Kosoves dhe ka popullsi afer 63.000 banor (me gjithe fshatrat).

----------


## Kreksi

Shumë interesante §
Njohe edhe une disa fshatar nga ky regjion te cilet me paten treguar se me nje raste kishin zbuluar nje rrase te tille me mbishkrime por qe serbet e kishin zhdukur e qe per fat te mire me pare kishin marrur disa fotografi te rrasave...

----------


## Zëu_s

Une jam nga kjo komune. Me saktesisht, jam Malsorë i Gallapit (ose Gollakes) pjesa qe i perket komunes se Dardanes (ish Kamenice), nese i intereson dikujt.  :buzeqeshje:  

Gjilanasin GL_Branche e kam kojshi.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Baptist

> Kreksi rregulloi mire linqet se nuk i ke ven mire edhe per cfare jone ato foto?


Qenka nje ilustrim i epigrafit te dhene siper por pak me e qarte (me e lexueshme).
ja po e vej une edhe njehere.

Kush di ta lexoje?
 :buzeqeshje: 

p.s.:
Realisht qenka e njejta, se di perse mu duk me e lexuaeshme  :perqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

Une per vete shof qe Zeu eshte me origjine Greke dhe alfabet trecepesor Grek.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Styx sa ma more nga goja. Mos qe na iku the Tannhauseri nga Forumi ti kishim thene te na e perkthente pak.

Shume mendere levizur keta greket. Deri ne Dardani paskan vajtur xhanem  :sarkastik:

----------


## Centaurus

> Une per vete shof qe Zeu eshte me origjine Greke dhe alfabet trecepesor Grek.





> Styx sa ma more nga goja. Mos qe na iku the Tannhauseri nga Forumi ti kishim thene te na e perkthente pak.
> 
> Shume mendere levizur keta greket. Deri ne Dardani paskan vajtur xhanem


Te me falni Styx dhe Darius por une nuk po kuptoj asgje nga kjo qe that ju, a do te thot kjo qe popullata e Gallapit te Dardanise (te ciles i perkas edhe une) qenkan me prejardhje Greke apo çka, dhe per cilin Zeu e keni fjalen, se me te vertet nuk po ma kape fare.

----------


## Kreksi

> Te me falni Styx dhe Darius por une nuk po kuptoj asgje nga kjo qe that ju, a do te thot kjo qe popullata e Gallapit te Dardanise (te ciles i perkas edhe une) qenkan me prejardhje Greke apo çka, dhe per cilin Zeu e keni fjalen, se me te vertet nuk po ma kape fare.


Jo more, mos ke frike, fjala eshte per  nje qerim hesapi me nje antar tonin ne nje tem tjet  ( nezir myrta dhe ethimologjia...) nejse, s'ka rendesi...

Per mendimin tim keto mbishkrime jane te kohes romake por mund te jene edhe te kohes bizantine qe pas vitit 395 ky vend i takonte bizantit por edhe deri vone edhe ne konstantinopojë shkruhej dhe flitej gjuha zyrtare, pra latinishtja....

P.S; ju falemnderit per rregullimin e linqeve GL....qe as vete se kuptoje per qfare arsye tani nuk me  hapet si duhet ai link...
U mundova qe ti qes me kjarte keto imazhe...
Ketu poshte keni linkun ne google earthe ku mund te shifni edhe disa linqe nga ky i njejti antar lekou...apo edhe kreksi.

http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showthrea.../page/0#930230

----------


## Centaurus

> Jo more, mos ke frike, fjala eshte per  nje qerim hesapi me nje antar tonin ne nje tem tjet (nezir myrta dhe ethimologjia...) nejse, s'ka rendesi...


 :sarkastik:  

Po Kreksi

ti, Styxi, Dariusi, une etj. po e dijme se çka eshte menduar me ato fjale me lart, por a e kan kuptuar te gjith se çka po thuhet aty lart nga Styx dhe Darius (nga te cilet edhe e prita pergjegjien, e jo nga ti, t'me falish), apo e ka keqkuptuar dikush pikerisht ashtu siq thash une, dhe mendon (shkon e i thot dikujt) qe popullata e Gallapit ishin Grek qe po folshin shqip.

Ndoshta eshte me mire ti qerojme hesapet me Tannhauzin atje ne at teme ku e lype ai e jo te dalim prej teme ne teme me fjale te nje teme tjeter, se nuk e kuptojne te gjith ose nuk i lexojne te gjitha per ta kuptuar qe aty ka kunja dhe per ke jan ata kunja.

flm

----------


## Kreksi

Pershendetje Centaurus, 

Sa per grekerit, lemi ne qafe timen....

Une jame ne luftë me një serbë aty ne google earthe ka dy jave qe zihemi me te ...
Aty ka si e dini jo 20 apo 30 antar por 3milion.
Se une pata vendos aty disa foto panoramike ne rubriken e fotove panorama
dhe ky antari serbe kishte shkuar e dhene komente ne anglishte e qe mjerishte une se kuptoj mire por kuptova se fliste se ato jane toka serbe etj...
Ne munges te kesaje gjuhe pra une vendosa qe t'ia ktheje pergjigjejen ne gjuhen serbe dhe tani e ca dite ngacmohemi me te...
Une i thash se ju keni ardhur nga rusija, ai ma priti e me tha jo po pertej karpateve, pastaje me tha, po ju ndoshta nuk jeni ata iliret autokton...
Une i thash se ketu deshmon gjuha dhe gjurmimet arkeologjike, ju serbet i thash, ju nuk keni rrnoja gjurme te lashtesise prandaj ai popull nuk mund te kete histori te se kaluares ne keto troje etj...
Mandej i thash se ne argumentojmi se jemi ata iliret permes gjuhes qe kemi ruajtur ne keto troje ngjitur me kete edhe shqiperine.
I thash, a mos shiptaret perteje maleve paskan qene te verbert fare qe te mos i kishin pare keto toka pjellore ketu pari paar hundve kurse serbet paskan shiquar ku e di une me qfare dyrbish se atje ne ballkan paska nje vend te zbrazet, rezervuar enkas per serbet ? 

E keshtu me rradh...
Pra leri greket njehere puna dhe lufta ùmediatike eshte me serbet ore Centaurus...

P.S; pa provokime, çdo njeri qe shef nikun tuaje Centarus, a thua se do mendoje se duhet patjeter qe prapa ketije pseudonimi duhet te jete nje grekë ?

Ka disa fjale popullore per kete por nuk po i theme kete here ....

shendet

----------


## Baptist

Shkijet e lexojne dhe interpretojne keshtu:
Aleksandar Jovanoviã

cit nga:http://www.maticasrpska.org.yu/download/kls45.pdf
JOURNAL OF CLASSICAL STUDIES
MATICA SRPSKA
NOVI SAD
2002—2003
 f.63/222
...postavka.28 U gorwem delu spomenika, rešenom
kao prostrani naiskos, prikazana je povorka muškaraca koja nosi
odar sa pokojnikom, praãena ÿenama i decom sa naglašenim gestovima
tuge, oåaja, naricawa i bolnog rastanka. Ispod ovoga je profilisano
natpisno poqe sa natpisom *M. D. /MUCALA/ DYDIE (!)
VIXIT/ ANNI: SEXIGI/ NTA. PIRUSALA/ PIRULA FECIT. COLOEI*.
SUO/ u jednom delu i predstavom adoranta sa ritonom ispred suda
(urne?) ispod koga je par papuåa. Za šematizovani, ali ekspresivnu
predstavu u gorwoj zoni, koja ukazuje na epihorski uzor u drvetu, ...

Perkundrazi une shoh:
[I]*M. D MVKAZA.*
*DY DIED*[?]*V* *XII* (Dymbedhjete)
*ANNI. SEXAGI-*   (vjet)*
NTA PIRVSAS* (gjashtedhjete piruste [dardan])*
PIRVLA FECIT. CO*[E]Ajo qe zgjon interesim ne kete mbishkrim eshte se *"XII ANNI"* perpos me numer romak eshte dhene paraprakisht me fjale, *shqip*...

----------


## Baptist

Ja edhe disa belbezime te studiuesve sllav ne lidhje me mbishkrimin e evidentuar nga shqiptaret si _"grur me shkrime shume te vjetra"_ pasiqe studiuesit shqiptar nuk kan kohe te merrren me to sepse jane duke e sapunosur...:

Maja PAROVIĆ-PEŠIKAN, Archaeological Institute, Beograd

Recently Discovered Roman Inscription from Kosovska Kamenica



A large tombstone was discovered in spring 1994 at the site   of Dugačka njiva near Kosovska Kamenica. It is a stone plaque on low   postament, with the upper part shaped as pediment. Although broken   in several large pieces, it was possible to make a drawing reconstruction   of the plaque, for most of these pieces have been recovered (Fig.   1). Kosovska Kamenica is situated in the ancient mining region southeast   of Novo Brdo, close to the confluence of Binička and Južna Morava.   A systematic research of the region has not yet been undertaken in   spite of the fact that several sites in the broader area of Kosovska   Kamenica were recorded in older archaeological literature. It was   F. Kanitz (1) who has long ago noted the ruins of Roman fortifications   near the village of Koprivnica on the river of Ogoška and near the   village of Svirce. After subsequent survey of the same area, E. Čerškov (2)    confirmed the presence of antique settlement at the site of Kololeča   and the fortifications near Koprivnica and Ogošt, which could be related   to traces of ancient mining, testified by numerous remains of mining   shafts and heaps of slag on the hill slopes. (3) 

Frontal side of the tombstone is divided in two parts of almost   identical size. The upper part of the plaque is damaged and was probably   finished by triangular pediment. A narrow modeled borderline runs   along the left, preserved side and the oblique upper edges of the   plaque. It runs around the hollowed decorative field that is almost   entirely covered by figural composition in relief representing a funerary   procession. The borderline is wider in the lower right corner, where   it is partly damaged. Unfortunately, the relief composition is almost   entirely missing at the right side of the plaque. However, some idea   about its contents could be obtained: it is a very vivid representation   of funerary rite related to entombment of the deceased, which is rather   uncommon for it is represented in two plans. Sculpted figures are   arranged in three rows one below another and in respective groups   on the left and right side. In the center, right below the bordering,   one can see a male figure with cap (resembling a helmet of the Roman   soldier) lying horizontally in the sarcophagus, with head turned to   the right. A shallow vessel is placed in the corner of sarcophagus.   It is conspicuous that the sarcophagus' right wall is represented   in vertical plan with clearly noted low foot and horizontal cover.   The right side of the cover is accentuated in relief. To the left   and right of the sarcophagus, in the same level, are three female   figures: two on the left and one on the right. Female figures on the   right side are in the same frontal position, with long unkempt hair,   head and feet turned to the right, and right hand raised to the head

representing the mourners or the closest family of the deceased.   Another, standing female figure is represented on the right side.   She is turned toward the sarcophagus with right arm placed on its   cover, in the pose of a mourning wife parting from the deceased.

In the next row below the sarcophagus, three male figures in movement   are visible, wearing the same caps, i.e., helmets. Closely behind   them are another two figures, one female and another small childlike   one with arms raised to the head. In the lowest row are two identical   figures of children. In front of them are figures of goat and sheep,   heads facing one another, representing probably a funerary offering.

The lower part of tombstone, a single piece with postament, is divided   in two almost equal parts: on the left stands the inscription chiseled   in six rows and another small representation in relief is placed to   its right: a male figure drinking from a horn in front of burial pit,   and on the other side, slightly above the pit, stands a large vase   decorated with hatched incised lines. It is not quite clear whether   the sandals are represented in the hollowed pit (a symbol of the journey   of the deceased to underground world) or they were the torches that   lighted up that journey.

The inscription field that contains relief representation is framed   by massive and rather roughly modeled border. Each relief in the right   corner was separately hollowed, one figure after another. Therefore   the edges between them remained uneven.

The inscription is chiseled in six rows squeezed into a relatively   small space. Therefore the lowest row was chiseled in smaller letters,   overrunning the border and flowing under the relief representation   on the left part of the plaque. The whole inscription was rather carelessly   executed. Only two upper rows reflect an intention to chisel the letters   regularly, although these letters are also unequal in size and shape.   Three last letters on the right side in third row are obliquely inscribed   and partly placed below the line.

 Similarly, the two last letters in fourth row are also partly lowered   although the reconstruction drawing does not indicate it.

The inscription goes on as follows:

M . D  M U C A L A  DYDIE (!) VIXIT  ANNI. SEXAGI  NTA. PIRUSALA  PIRULA FECIT. COL DEI. SUO

The name of deity in the first row is M. D.: M(anibus) D(is)   instead of the common D. M.: D(is) M(anibus). The noted uncommon   arrangement of letters, as far as I know, has no analogy in the previously   published Roman inscriptions from the territory of Upper Moesia, as   well as the neighboring areas of western Bulgaria. We could establish   it only in one case, that of the tombstone from Stobi. (4) 

The letters in the inscription from Kosovska Kamenica are not equal   in size and shape. In the second and fifth row, in the names Mucala   and Pirusala, the letter L are in the shape of cursive   script with rounded upper and lower end, resembling hence to the letter   S inclined to the opposite, left side. However, in the name   Pirula, in the sixth row, this letter is closer to standardized   shape, although rounded at the connection with vertical line. The   cursive shape of letter L appeared in the early inscriptions of Pompeii   and the Roman mines of Alburnus Maior in Dacia. (5) The   letter V also appears in several varieties: in the second row   it is symmetrical and finished by small serifs; in the fifth and sixth   row it has an asymmetrical shape, similar to cursive, rounded in the   point of connection of oblique lines, which is characteristic for   II-IV century. (6) Letters X and Y are inscribed   by lines standing in an almost right angle, bearing also small serifs.   The letter A in the fourth row is conspicuously wide with elongated   and rounded crossbar lowered below the level of other letters in that   row.

The broader use of serifs in some letters, along with the appearance   of separation marks in the shape of ivy leaf (7) may indicate   that III century is the possible date of our inscription. However,   the obvious influence of cursive script as well as the shapes of letters   L and V may imply an earlier date.

The greatest attention should be paid to personal names in the   inscription for neither of them was previously known in the territory   of Dardania and Upper Moesia: Mucala Dydie and Pirusala   Pirula. As concerns the first one, it is obvious that the personal   name Mucala could belong to a larger group of native (Thracian)   names with root Muca-, which were frequent in the eastern part   of Dardania, and in the area Skopje, Kumanovo and Niš: Muca-tus,   Muca-tralis, Muca-tra, as well as Muc-co and   Muc-ianus. (8) 

The name Mucala was recorded in several places of Thrace (9) :   in the environs of Sofia (Moukalas); near Bela Slatina (Mucalus).   In addition, a military inscription was found as far as Köln,   dedicated to a soldier of equestrian ala from Norricum, with   Thracian names: Bassus Mucalae f. Dausala.

Patronymic of the noted Mucala was preserved in the form of Dydie   (!), which could also be related to the Thracian names of following   type: Doudes, Dudis, and Dydes. (10) It is noteworthy that   these names were recorded, similarly as the name Mucala, mainly in   the western Thrace and the Danube basin: in the vicinity of Lom (Doudis   frater), as a patronymic Rymetalkes Doudou in the town of   Abritus, and also on the Black Sea coast (Varna) and in Dacia.

As concerns the female name Piru-sala it is obvious that   it stems from the same root as the name Piru-las, (11)    which is here inscribed as a patronymic in Doric genitive  Pirula   (after: Leonidas  Leonida). It is interesting that an area of   occurrence of that name is rather small. Apart from a single find   from an unknown site in Thrace, it is restricted to the environs of   Vranje, to the site of Sv. Vrači. (12) Therefore it could perhaps   be assumed that it was a local variety of that name used in the single   family. It derived from the well-known name Pirulas, confirmed not   only in the northwestern Thrace and the Danube basin (13) but   also in Macedonia. It appeared in the area of Salonica and eastern   Macedonia in the towns of Philippi, Antipolis, Serres. (14) Furthermore,   F. Papazoglu places this name into a group of the most frequent   native non-Greek names in Macedonia, usually regarded as the Thracian   ones.

The appearance of new, previously unrecorded Thracian names in the   inscription from Kosovska Kamenica seems to be important also in view   of defining more precise chronology of the migration of Thracian population   to the areas of eastern Dardania. The noted inscription is dated   to I-II century, and the noted names (apart from name Dydie)   are inscribed in the already latinized form (Pirusala, Pirulas),   i.e., a certain degree of romanization has been achieved. Bearing   this fact in mind it could be asserted that the appearance of Thracian   population not only ensued the Roman conquest, but it progressed parallel   to it, along with the establishment and development of metalla   Dardaniae. (15) Its administrative center was established   at municipium Ulpianum exactly sometime in II century.

Translated by  Ivana RADOVANOVIĆ



(1) F. Kanitz, Röomische Studien in Serbien,   1892, 105 and 121. M. Garašanin and D. Garašanin, Arheološka nalazišta   u Srbiji, 214.


(2) E. Čerškov, Rimljani na Kosovu, Beograd 1969,   33, note 71.


(3) V. Simić, Istorijski razvoj našeg rudarstva,   Beograd 1995, 227.


(4) N. Vulić, Antički spomenici iz naše zemlje, Spomenik   SKA 71 (1931), 216 No. 578; Jahreshefte des Österr. Arch.   Institut. XIII. Beiblatt 218.


(5) R. Cagnat, Cours d'épigraphie latine,   Paris 1914, see plates on p. 7 and 8.


(6) P. Petrović, Paleografija rimskih natpisa u   Gornjoj Meziji, Beograd 1975, 120.


(7) R. Petrović, ib., 107. It is possible that   the same mark in the shape of ivy was placed in the end of first row,   after M. D., but it has been badly preserved.


(8) F. Papazoglu, Srednjebalkanska plemena u predrimsko   roba, Sarajevo 1969, 183-186; Id., Dardanska onomastika,   Zbornik Filozofskog fakulteta VIII/1, Beograd (1964), 77-78;   B. Josifovska-Dragojlović, Inscriptions de la Mésie Supérieure,   vol. VI: Scupi et la region de Kumanovo, Beograd 1982, n. 132 and   142.


(9) D. Detschew, Die thrakische Sprachresten,   Wien 1957, 314.


(10) Ib., 151.


(11) Ib., 386.


(12) Jahreshefte XXX (1936), 71, n. 4; Jahreshefte   XII (1938), 290, n. 11 and 12.


(13) CIL, VI n. 30424 (Pyrula); CIL VI,   n. 2486 (M. Purula Diza) and CIL III, n. 6138 (Manta Purula)   from the site of Lukavit on the Isker river.


(14) F. Papazoglu, Etnička struktura antičke Makedonije   u svetlosti novijih onomastičkih istraživanja, Balcanica VIII   (!977), 77-78.


(15) M. Parović-Pešikan, Kompleks metalurških peći na   Ulpijani, Zbornik radova Muzeja rudarstva i metalurgije Bor,   V/VI (1987-1990), 54-56

----------


## XH.GASHI

Subject:  zbulimi i natyres
Date:  Wed, 20 Jun 2007 23:48:36 +0200 (CEST)



Edhe kjo ndodhe ne Kosove



Para disa dite pase nje stuhie te shiut nga bjeshket mbi fshatin Vrelle te komunes se Istogut ne Kosove, reshjet e shiut nxoren ne siperfaqe nje pllake diku deri 90 cm te gjate dhe 50 cm te gjere qe ju mbetet eksperteve dhe arkeologeve ta vleresojne lashtesine e saje.



a couple of days ago, after it rained heavly, from the mountains of the villiage Vrella of Istog, in Kosovo, the rain bought down with it a template made of stone, around 90cm in height and 50 cm in width, but we are leaving it up to the experts, and archolgist to evaluate its age.

----------


## Kreksi

Shume interesante !

Ne kete pllakë ne mund te shofim imazhe te skalitura ne gur te tre personave qe tre nga keta duken te dehur, sigurishte se kane pirë se tepermi verë...
Per mendimin tim, personi qe mbane mbi supe ?(ndoshta nje buri ) eshte Bakuzi, perendia e vërës (venes) per romakët e dionizos per greket e qe ne popull ndoshta nuk thuhet kote; je baksuz ! njeri idehur ?
Tek e fundit  kjo plakë e pasuron edhe me shumë muzeun kombetare te ketije regjioni ku ne Vrellë janë gjetur para 10 vite mburoja te epokes dardane dhe gjesende tjera nga antikiteti i hershem ilirë.
Jam i bindur qe nese  do hapen kerkimet ne kete fshate do hasim ne zbulime te rendesishme arkeologjike per kosoven. 
Nje popull qe nuk ka germadha ai edhe nuk ka lashtesi....e serbet jane te tille qe kan vetem se 150 vite dominmi ne keto tokat tona te lashta.
Nje kolonizim te perafert me ate serbe e bene edhe franqezet ne Algjeri e qe eshte stupide te thuhet se algjeria eshte franqeze....
Poashtu edhe turqit sunduan  ne trojet shqiptare e lane pas tyre me mija objekte kulti te besimit musliman por nuk mund te thuhet se keto troje i takojne turqisë edhepse aty kan ngelur ende si deshmi edhe sot xhamia te shumta edhe me shume se manastiret qe revandikojne serbet.
Pra si shifet ne aspektin historikë, dy sundimtaret qe mbeten ne betejen e kosoves uvdiqen qe te dy per nje tokë te huajen qe nuk iu takonte as njerit as tjetrit por vetem se autoktonve.

----------


## Zemrushja

> Shume interesante !
> 
> Ne kete pllakë ne mund te shofim imazhe te skalitura ne gur te tre personave qe tre nga keta duken te dehur, sigurishte se kane pirë se tepermi verë...
> Per mendimin tim, personi qe mbane mbi supe ?(ndoshta nje buri ) eshte Bakuzi, perendia e vërës (venes) per romakët e dionizos per greket e qe ne popull ndoshta nuk thuhet kote; je baksuz ! njeri idehur ?
> Tek e fundit  kjo plakë e pasuron edhe me shumë muzeun kombetare te ketije regjioni ku ne Vrellë janë gjetur para 10 vite mburoja te epokes dardane dhe gjesende tjera nga antikiteti i hershem ilirë.
> Jam i bindur qe nese  do hapen kerkimet ne kete fshate do hasim ne zbulime te rendesishme arkeologjike per kosoven. 
> Nje popull qe nuk ka germadha ai edhe nuk ka lashtesi....e serbet jane te tille qe kan vetem se 150 vite dominmi ne keto tokat tona te lashta.
> Nje kolonizim te perafert me ate serbe e bene edhe franqezet ne Algjeri e qe eshte stupide te thuhet se algjeria eshte franqeze....
> Poashtu edhe turqit sunduan  ne trojet shqiptare e lane pas tyre me mija objekte kulti te besimit musliman por nuk mund te thuhet se keto troje i takojne turqisë edhepse aty kan ngelur ende si deshmi edhe sot xhamia te shumta edhe me shume se manastiret qe revandikojne serbet.
> Pra si shifet ne aspektin historikë, dy sundimtaret qe mbeten ne betejen e kosoves uvdiqen qe te dy per nje tokë te huajen qe nuk iu takonte as njerit as tjetrit por vetem se autoktonve.


Mua tek ajo foto me duken 3 njerez te plote, nje fytyre dhe nje trup i vecuar.. (??)

----------


## Kreksi

> Mua tek ajo foto me duken 3 njerez te plote, nje fytyre dhe nje trup i vecuar.. (??)


Tek kjo figura e veçuar shofim nje siluete(hije ) femre qe tenton te preke hyjnin Bakuz( zotin e veres) por me poshte shofim se plaku me mjekerr qe shitet si preter(prift)  ia nxën doren dhe nuk e lejon kete grua ne te marri pjese ne kete ahengë ?
Si duket te drejte per te shijuar veren kane pasur vetem meshkujt.


Shot with K800i at 2007-06-27

----------


## GL_Branch

Kreksi dmth kjo pllake eshte romake (por jo ilire) ?

----------


## Zemrushja

> Tek kjo figura e veçuar shofim nje siluete(hije ) femre qe tenton te preke hyjnin Bakuz( zotin e veres) por me poshte shofim se plaku me mjekerr qe shitet si preter(prift)  ia nxën doren dhe nuk e lejon kete grua ne te marri pjese ne kete ahengë ?
> Si duket te drejte per te shijuar veren kane pasur vetem meshkujt.
> 
> 
> Shot with K800i at 2007-06-27


Mund te jete dhe cun ai qe eshte ke ajo foto.. Nuk duket qarte sepse eshte vetem nje fytyre e embel por s'do te thote se domosdo eshte femer..Mendoj se jemi duke aluduar gabim, ..

----------


## Kreksi

> Kreksi dmth kjo pllake eshte romake (por jo ilire) ?


Nuk bazohem vetem ne ltin romakë se nese shofim sot ndrrimin e shqiptarve nga nje kult ne tjetrin duke perjetuar te gjitha perandorit atehere mund te thuhet se iliret pershtaten kultin e hershem dionizien te veres njashtu si edhe romaket por duke i ndrruar emrin, ne vend te dionisos romaket e baptizuan ket hyjni Bakyz...
Por mos te harrojmi se Dionisos nuk ishte hyjni greke por Thrake dhe me siguri qe edhe para ardhjes se romakeve ne ballkane, pra para pushtimeve romake me siguri qe ka  egzistuar edhe tek iliret kulti i Dionizos.
Tani pasi qe nuk kemi ende njohuri tjera ne lidhje me kete plakë te zbuluar ne Kosove(Dardani) ne Burim, nuk mund te themi me shume por vetem se dhash nje spjegim ashtu si e shof une.
Shpresoje se do zbulohen edhe statueja tjera ku mund te vertetojmi me lehte se çfare epoke i takon kjo pllakë.

***********************************************
Cituar me pare nga Zemrushja;
Mund te jete dhe cun ai qe eshte ke ajo foto.. Nuk duket qarte sepse eshte vetem nje fytyre e embel por s'do te thote se domosdo eshte femer..Mendoj se jemi duke aluduar gabim, ..

Zemrushja, une e thash ate se sipas kodit civile  romake femrat nuk kan patur drejte te marrin pjese ne kete ceremoni te vërës, prandaje edhe e thash kete se aty shifet nje figur e veqante qe si kushtohet rendesi fare per te dhene nje pasqyre te rolit te femres ne jeten e perditshme ne perandorine romake.
Nese mbi kete pllake nuk ka mbishkrime atehere me siguri kjo pllakë eshte dedikuar si nje lloje ikone qe perdornin me vone te krishteret per masen popullore qe nuk dinin shkrim lexim por qe duhej patjeter te rrespektonin kodin ligjor romake ku femra nuk duhej te marri pjese ne kete ceremoni.
Pra kjo eshte ideja ime e pare e besoje qe nuk gabohem ne kete citim.
Po kthehem prape tek GL_Branch, po qese nuk ka mbishkrime mbi kete pllake atehere jam i bindur se duhet te jete per popullsine ilire(dardane) te kohes se sundimit romakë, me se largu mund te jete edhe hipoteza tjeter, te jete  kjo pllake e kohes para romake, do thote  e shekullit te trete apo dyte para krishti.
Presim te dhena tjera rrethe ketije zbulimi.
Mirepo edhe nje gje qe me befasoi tek kjo plake, veshjet e ketyre personazheve gjasojne ne veshjet tona kombtare, sidomos tirqit me detaje te posaçme te stilit te vjeter shqiptar;

----------

